# Corn with two different coloured eyes?



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't posted here in about 90000000 years but I decided to randomly emerge with this... I hatched this little guy out this year and noticed he has one black eye and a normal coloured eye. I've never seen this before so just assume it's a little heterochromia? But just wanted to make sure it's not a sign of any issue or the like if anyone knows


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Interesting first time I've seen something like this in a snake species, It looks like wall eye which is strange as I've only ever seen it with dogs, I wouldn't really worry about it if he's acting how he should and can see out of both eyes but if you are worried all I can say is take him to get checked by a vet, But that looks so damn cool though.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The head colour is off too. The eyes both look fine, just, well, different colours!
What were the parents?
And the rest of the clutch?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Yup he feeds and does all the normal corn snake things. Nothing really of concern there...

And pairing was two ultramel diffused pied het anery .. And nothing unusual bar this in the clutch. This guy is a little pied sided too.

Pic of one of the siblings with two amber eyes lol


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting...To me, it's the black eye that looks " not normal ", the golden one is as it should be- just the colour of the background. The head colour seems normal for diffused ultramel... l wonder if he can see from the black eye?


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

By the way- welcome back


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

MrsTim said:


> Interesting...To me, it's the black eye that looks " not normal ", the golden one is as it should be- just the colour of the background. The head colour seems normal for diffused ultramel... l wonder if he can see from the black eye?


Yea I think he can see (I say he but I have no idea lol) as he's responded to movement on both sides.. And yea seems to be completely normal little guy just with a random black iris 😂


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Avyron said:


> Yea I think he can see (I say he but I have no idea lol) as he's responded to movement on both sides.. And yea seems to be completely normal little guy just with a random black iris 😂


I wouldn't worry about it unless he/she gives you any reason to suspect that there is any issues I'd just go on as normal,

It's quite a unique look also if I do say so myself.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'd expect it to be down to a genetic mutation. As long as it's not causing any problems and the snake is showing no signs of other issues, I wouldn't worry.
However, I'd certainly not use it for breeding.


----------

